# Wieviel Gold habt Ihr in HDRO?



## Ost (26. Februar 2008)

Ich weiss, dass Thema ist geklaut nur WOW interessiert eh keinen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mich interessiert mehr wie es bei uns Mittelerde Bewohnern aussieht.

Also ich habe momentan ein gesamt vermögen von ca. 20g auf allen 5 Chars verteilt.
Mehr brauchts in HDRO auch nicht, meiner Meinung nach. Alles was man zum Unterhalt des eigenen Charakters braucht kann man sich locker erfarmen, sei es crafting, tränke, Münzen für den Raid.

Items kaufen braucht man inzwischen durch die Herrvorragenden Questbelohnungen (New-Angmar, Bilwissdorf, epische Bücher) nicht mehr.

Zusätzlich gibt`s denke Ich mal in Jeder Sippe inzwischen einen Grossmeister für jeden Berufszweig, sowie genug Bekannte die einem mal was machen können.

Klar rufitems Farmen stinkt zwar und lohnen tut es sich in den meisten fällen eh nicht, ausser evt. für die Fraktionen wo man spezielle Pferde bekommt (Evendim, Angmar).
Und mal ehrlich nur um meiner Bardin n`hübsches Keid anzuziehen den max. Ruf im Auenland grinden nee danke.

So nun her mit den Comments!

Euer Ost... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (26. Februar 2008)

Wie du schon angedeutet hast: Da man mit sozialen Kontakten, etwas Grips und wenig Itemwahn
so ziemlich alles organisieren kann, brauchts keine Unsummen an Vermögen in HdRO.

Ich persönlich komme aktuell auf knapp ein Goldstück, Stufe 25.


----------



## Tabuno (26. Februar 2008)

Habe 9Gold und 500 Silber mit meinem 50er Kundi!


----------



## Oldyne (26. Februar 2008)

Kann ja sein das ich gGold geil bin
Hab 13 Gold mit 2 Chars (50WM u. 6 Schurke) wobei der Schurke nur im AH steht und zum verkaufen ist.
Der ist 10 Gold reich. Ich hoff der haut net ab, bei Schurken weiss man ja nie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Old


----------



## Napalone (26. Februar 2008)

atm ca 70G


----------



## Dentus (26. Februar 2008)

Ich komme mit meinem 33er Wächter auf 2,5 Goldtaler und hoffe den Rest für's Pferdchen noch zu erwirtschaften sobald das AH wieder läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exogen (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

)


----------



## Roennie (27. Februar 2008)

grad lvl 20 und komplett pleite ^^


----------



## simoni (27. Februar 2008)

Mit Barde immer so im Bereich um die 5 G. Da ich zur Zeit eigentlich nur mit meinem Monster spiele, wirds auch nicht mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chuku (27. Februar 2008)

@Exogen

Also in unserer Sippe gibt es auch 2 Member, die ca. zwischen 100 - 200g haben.
Ist schon toll so eine Zahl zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich selber habe seit gestern wieder mal 6,2g (50er Wächter)


----------



## Belgram (27. Februar 2008)

Ich selber besitzte mit meinen Hauptcharakter knappe 6g ... Irgendwie wird das meist weniger als mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (27. Februar 2008)

Ich habe so 2,5G auf 3 Charakteren (JÄ 47 + 2 Low). Und ich werde wohl demnächst massiv Gold farmen müssen. Brauche für die Jägerquests nämlich Schlamm und eine Rune. Die Dinger stehen wenn überhaupt für 10G+ im AH. Und die Zeit für eine Ini habe ich nicht, maximal eine h. Wer also einem Jäger auf Belegaer etwas helfen will, melde sich per PN oder ingame bei Adalas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exogen (28. Februar 2008)

chuku schrieb:


> @Exogen
> 
> Also in unserer Sippe gibt es auch 2 Member, die ca. zwischen 100 - 200g haben.
> Ist schon toll so eine Zahl zu lesen
> ...




Das is ein Bild das ich von "zensiert", einer Anleitung zum Farmen, hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings befinden sich auf dem Konto meiner lvl30 Wächterin dank dieser Lektüre nun auch schon fast 80g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))

*edit by -bloodberry
Keine Werbung, bitte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Naldorian (4. März 2008)

146g erspartes... und nicht selten frage ich mich: für was den eigentlich?


Edit: Ach ja, gruß an Belgram^^


----------



## L-MWarFReak (4. März 2008)

also ich habe mit meinem 55er Barde etwa 30G was mir volkommen reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rest kann man ja schnell bekommen falls was anfallen sollte


----------



## Naeblis (4. März 2008)

ei geil! wusste noch gar nich!, dass mit buch 12 auch ne levelcap erhöhung stattgefunden hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belgram (5. März 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> also ich habe mit meinem *55er* Barde etwa 30G ...




man, mir hat man bei meinem Hauptmann verwehrt weiterzuleveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jedimindtricks (5. März 2008)

Ich habe mit meinem 47er Waffelmeister und 4 twinks (höchste 25) insgesammt ca. 7 Gold

War allerdings auch groß einkaufen für 10 Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himheru (5. März 2008)

Ich schwanke mit meinem HM jetzt immer zwischen 1 -12G kommt darauf an ob ich einen Ohrring/o.ä. gecrittet hab^^


----------



## Anubisath1983 (6. März 2008)

mittlerweile bin ich schon ganzes stück dabei im game und komme kaum zum ausgeben, farmen neben her, schneidern etc brachte mir unsummen an gold ein.

momentag belaufen sich die dinge auf fast 460g leider wiegesagt habe ich keinen grund das auszugeben, mainchar ist voll equipt (ein -3 sachen fehlen noch aber die kommen mit der zeit)

und den wahn im ah die goldpreise sind wucher vom allerfeinsten

sag nur geätzter beryll ring für 30 gold , warum nicht holen fragen sich viele

ich sag einfach nur irgentwann isses billiger, dann lohnt es sich

wie man zu so viel gold kommt sag nur jäger lvl 50 super equipt, berufe craften dann schafft ihrs auch und vorallem nicht zu hohe preise angeben sonst bleib man auf den sachen sitzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (6. März 2008)

Immer wenn ich so an die 10 Gold komme, gehe ich shoppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Moment sind es ca. 8 Gold. Sollte allerdings endlich das AH wieder funzen, habe ich so an die 30 Level 47 einmal Rezepte, 300 Barren Uraltes Eisenerz, Zwergeneisen usw., 300 verarbeitete Felle, Massen von Holz und noch vieles mehr zu verkaufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wie schon viele sagten, die Itemgeilheit wie in WoW gibt es zum Glück nicht bis kaum. Das ist auch  gut so. Hellblau ist gut, aber nicht SO gut.  
Es wirkt sich auch nicht so extem aufs Gameplay aus, wie damals in WoW. 
(Wer wissen will, was ich meine. Damals im Alteractal und dann kommt "For the Horde" in komplett T3 und mit
TS. DAS war mal ein schneller Kampf....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Himheru (6. März 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Im Moment sind es ca. 8 Gold. Sollte allerdings endlich das AH wieder funzen, habe ich so an die 30 Level 47 einmal Rezepte, 300 Barren Uraltes Eisenerz, Zwergeneisen usw., 300 verarbeitete Felle, Massen von Holz und noch vieles mehr zu verkaufen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube allerdings genau das wird die AH-Preise zum einsturz bringen, denn du bist sicher nicht der einzige der drauf wartet, dass das AH wieder geht um seine Sachen zu verkaufen^^


----------



## Katafalk (6. März 2008)

Ich bin nun 24 undso auf 700 Silber rum.

Erst wollte ich mit dem Verkaufen auch warten bis das Auktionshaus wieder richtig funktioniert, jedoch hat es mich generft das die Bank und Taschen langsam mit krimskrams übergelaufen sind. Habe gestern mal alles  reingeworfen, bin schon gespannt was da alles weggehen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anubisath1983 (7. März 2008)

also so richtig probleme macht das ah nicht , gut und schön die suchfunktion is hin( kleiner reim)

aber ich verkaufe weiterhin meine gecrafteten items ich denke die leute die ihr equip durchs ah bekommen sind darauf angewiesen udn erdulden den bug.


ausserdem gold zu verdienen ist einfacher als man denkt, man hat nicht umsonst die berufe zur auswahl und das ah einmal pro woche studieren was wertvoll ist  bringt einen auch vorran, ok die meisten leute mögen das farmen nicht, aber selbst ich muss für mein kram farmen um craften zu können, nur weis ich woher ich die sachen effektiv bekomme.


macht euch ein wenig schlau über die umgebung und die mobs, sowie das AH dann wählt aus ob euer momentaner beruf auch das richtige ist um gold zu verdienen.

habt ihr all dies erreicht so sollte bei euch die kassen klingeln.


----------



## Brennus Magtus (7. März 2008)

also mit meinem 38er HM habe ich 14g und ich freu mich immer total wenn
das nach einem langen tag oder ner langen nacht am PC immer noch über
10g ist^^


----------



## Kerindor (7. März 2008)

Dümpel derzeit um die 60g herum. Ausser Reparaturkosten habe ich kaum Aufwendungen und von daher nimmt das Gold nicht ab. 
Alles was man zum leben braucht, gibt es in der Sippe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anubisath1983 (15. März 2008)

Kerindor schrieb:


> Dümpel derzeit um die 60g herum. Ausser Reparaturkosten habe ich kaum Aufwendungen und von daher nimmt das Gold nicht ab.
> Alles was man zum leben braucht, gibt es in der Sippe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




da geb ich dir recht, auch wenn ich viel gold habe das kam halt durch craften, sippen runs auf carn dum wo man die items bei nicht bedarf verkaufte im AH

und ich als jäger hab eh kaum repkosten (jaja der gute alte port, den ich nur nutz wenn die gruppe sogut wie down is) 

demnach nimmt der gold pegel immer weiter an auch wenn ich zurzeit nicht mehr farme weil ich einen stand erreicht habe an dem repkosten egal sind, 

aber was soll man nun tun, twinks austatten?

ich hab mir am anfang des games eine regel aufgestellt, jeder char muss sein gold selbst verdienen, und wenn man sich da rein hängt geht es auch

bekomme auch viele anfragen ingame ob ich gold verleihe, dazu sag ich nur sry nein, es gab damals in wow schon so ne masche wo man gute spieler sogar freunde abgezockt hat, ich will nicht opfer sein (werfe der community das natürlich nicht vor)


----------



## seamon (15. März 2008)

Hm, Level 22 und hab knapp 1.5 Goldstücke. Das reicht mehr als locker. Und ich bin zuversichtlich, dass ich mit 35 mir ein Pony leisten kann. Auch ohne Wucherpreise im AH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings bin ich auch als Entdecker unterwegs, da hat man zwei Sammelberufe.

Ich finds schön, dass all dieser Wahn hier nicht vorhanden ist. In WoW lauf ich mit ein paar tausend Gold rum - Mudflation sei Dank.

Die geätzten Beryll-Sachen sind mir auch schon aufgefallen. Kostet bei uns momentan 18 Gold (Ring).


----------



## Sethius (15. März 2008)

Hmm, nachdem ich das hier ausführlich gelesen habe, frag ich mich:
Ist Gold in HdR wirklich so selten? Oder ist das zeugs einfach nur billiger?

Fange demnächst wahrscheinlich auch mit HdR an, deswegen les ich hier weng mit. xD


P.S.: Ich hab 290g (WoW)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bason (15. März 2008)

seamon schrieb:


> In WoW lauf ich mit ein paar tausend Gold rum - Mudflation sei Dank.



Ist das nicht ein Hdro Thread??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab mit Stufe 17 ganze 30 Silber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seamon (15. März 2008)

Bason schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein Hdro Thread???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, und? Also ich versteh ja die Aggressivität gegen WoW-Geflame, aber ich glaub, du bist grad etwas zu allergisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abgesehen davon spiele ich beides, wie du sehen kannst. Ich seh also das Problem nicht.

@Sethius
Also nach meinem Gefühl hat man zwar weniger Gold in HdRO, das Gold ist aber auf jeden Fall viel mehr wert. Manche Sachen sind aber auch ziemlich (zu) teuer.
Das kannst du also nicht vergleichen. Viele rechnen das fälschlicherweise einfach 1:10 um (weil in HdRO 1g = 1000s ist) - was aber natürlich Blödsinn ist.
Ich war übrigens mit Level 18 pleite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber irgendwas kann man immer im Auktionshaus verhökern.


----------



## Bason (15. März 2008)

@ Seamon   Das war nur Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seamon (15. März 2008)

Ok  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goonion (15. März 2008)

Ich hab leider das Problem als Neuling, ich kann schwer abschätzen wieviel ein Gegenstand tatsächlich wert ist. 
Also mein Wächter ist jetzt lvl 24 und ich spiele auf dem Server Mayar, hab ca. 300Silber und habe an und für sich massig gespart. Meine Berufswahl war anfangs Entdecker, habe aber auf Schmied umgesattelt.
Habe mir stattdessen für die meisten Utensilien die ich benötige einen Jäger erstellt und dem Entdecker mit auf den Weg gegeben. Ich denke ich habe relatives Dropglück bei Rezepten und bei der ein oder anderen netten Waffe. Jedoch finde ich dafür keine Abnehmer, weil ich freu mich halt über ein Item denke es könnte was Wert sein, dabei krieg ich dafür keine 10S. Vllt. könnt ihr mir somit einen Tipp mit auf den Weg geben? 

Goonion


----------



## .Ben. (15. März 2008)

zu meinen besten zeiten hatte ich auf zwei lvl 50 chars insgesammt ca 80g 
mit MP hab ich 12g (gehabt) 

jetzt sinds 30g auf freien seite und 5g auf monster seite

mfg .Ben.


ps: gratz zu lvl 55 xD


----------



## seamon (16. März 2008)

Goonion schrieb:


> Ich hab leider das Problem als Neuling, ich kann schwer abschätzen wieviel ein Gegenstand tatsächlich wert ist.
> ...
> Ich denke ich habe relatives Dropglück bei Rezepten und bei der ein oder anderen netten Waffe. Jedoch finde ich dafür keine Abnehmer, weil ich freu mich halt über ein Item denke es könnte was Wert sein, dabei krieg ich dafür keine 10S. Vllt. könnt ihr mir somit einen Tipp mit auf den Weg geben?



Also ein Profi bin ich in dem Spiel zwar noch nicht.
Aber wenn du nicht weisst, was du dafür kriegst, kannst du im Auktionshaus suchen, obs schon wer anbietet (jaaa, die Suche geht wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). So kann man die Preise lernen. Da führt kein Weg vorbei.

Crafting bietet aber nicht wirklich viele Einnahmen, zumindest hab ich das bisher so bemerkt. Die unvergleichlichen Dinge, die man später herstellen kann, sollten aber mehr Geld in die Kasse spülen, denk ich mir.

Ich verdiene jedenfalls viel mehr mit gedroppten Sachen und den Sammelberufen. Allerdings haben die meisten "Berufpakete" zwei Craftberufe drin, das dürfte das Ganze nicht gerade einfacher machen.

Nimm jedenfalls alles mit, was du findest, egal welche Qualität. Die NPCs geben auch ein paar Silber dafür.


----------



## softcake_orange (16. März 2008)

Anubisath1983 schrieb:


> mittlerweile bin ich schon ganzes stück dabei im game und komme kaum zum ausgeben, farmen neben her, schneidern etc brachte mir unsummen an gold ein.
> 
> momentag belaufen sich die dinge auf fast 460g leider wiegesagt habe ich keinen grund das auszugeben, mainchar ist voll equipt (ein -3 sachen fehlen noch aber die kommen mit der zeit)
> 
> ...




Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis dieses Thema von HDRO Gold Käufern überschattet wird.
Dann sind 460 Gold ein Taschengeld.


----------

